# for the one who was neglected...



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

...in the one place he should not have been.

This is for Drake.

Drake came to the animal shelter I work at when after he was found abandoned in his cage beside a dumpster in the blazing sun. I was there the afternoon he arrived and from that moment he became my companion at the shelter. I took a special interest in him and his care, it being no coincidence that I was the only staff member with any real appreciation or understanding of rats anyway. 

He was mistrusting and frightened at first, of course, but with a gentle hand and patience he gradually came around to the point where he could easily be handled... at least by me. No one else would, simply because no one else cared. What a shame, because there is nothing quite like a bruxing and boggling rat sitting on your lap as you stroke him. On the days I was off, sometimes I would come back to find that his cage shelves had not been wiped clean of urine, his litter-box unchanged, and fresh food not provided. 

Drake was the forgotten sweetheart in the corner, that went unnoticed by everyone who passed by him to see the cats, the kittens, and the dogs. 

When Drake came down with a bad case of upper respiratory, I asked that he be seen by a vet. Despite my multiple mentions and requests, he suffered through until it passed after what little more extra care I could give him. 

No sooner had that passed, however, did I notice that he became extremely lethargic, and lost his appetite, turning away from even his favorite foods and snacks. He even began to lay on his back and frequently exhibited laboured breathing. His stomach was beginning to swell. Again, I requested, and insisted, that he been seen by a vet. 

But my senior staff in essence told me that I was full of ****. They, who never fed or handle, and barely even looked at Drake, told me he's lethargic all the time and simply liked to sleep on his back. There was not a staff member there who did not know my concern for Drake, and the only ones that believed me had no power or control to help. 

When I came to work on Monday, I found Drake with his stomach even more swollen, and to me, his discomfort and ill health could not be more obvious. This time the senior staff working was more sympathetic and believing, and told me to write a note (I would not be working again until Friday) for the staff in the following morning to send him to a vet.

I wrote them a long one, insisting and urging he be sent immediately.

But he was not sent the following day, or the day after, (I am told no vet would take him, despite me giving them the name of one I knew would, and any vet would take an emergency as I described)...

He died overnight on Wednesday. Alone, neglected, in an _animal shelter_. Even more heartbreaking, is that Drake had been adopted, due to go home the day before his death. He had been held back because of his illness.

So this is for him... how I wish there was something more I could have done, or some sort of justice for him. 

My dear little friend, I hope you have found better shelter now.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

That was so sweet of you. He died, knowing that someone had loved him. The bad thing is that we cannot rescue every one. We only do what we can and you did all that. Hope he comes to say hi in your dreams. 
Keep on doing this beautiful work. I volunteer in the shelter as trainer and it's often heart breaking but you cannot give them all what they need.
Every form of attention makes them a little happier that day and you too.


----------



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

This incident continues to grieve me. x_x I just had to post his story. I know there was little more I could have done but I somehow still wish I could. I wish I had been there for his final moments at the least.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

It's good to write it up. It got me into writing and it's very rewarding. One day I hope to bundle my foster dog stories and submit them to a publisher.
Good luck and take your time to grieve this little guy. It will get better.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Im so sorry and disgusted at the other members of staff.. most people think of rats as disposiable pets,

Well i (personally) love my rats just as much as my dog and 2 kittens.

I take time out of my day to clean them , feed and water them , let them out there cage ,stroke them , talk to them , play with them , give them naughty treats , bath there eyes when they have caught them scrapping...

Same as i walk my dog , feed and water her , play with her ect.

Little Drake went to heaven knowing u done ur best! and thats what counts , the animal shelters need more like u 
((hugs)) for u and Drake
Jess x


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 9, 2008)

I am truly sorry. I volunteer at the dumb friends league and while I have never seen anyone ignore an animal in distress, the prevailing attitude towards rats there is still disturbing. You know that anyone who could see a rat with a person they like and trust would take back their opinion that they are "filthy little animals." All you can do is take care of the rats and try to educate people one person at a time. It sounds like you went above and beyond the call of duty, and it is heart breaking to hear that it tokk people so long to respond to your concerns.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

What a heartbreaking story.  Sounds like a little sweetheart.


----------



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

I never hesitate to talk to people about rats... there's been a number of people who, upon first seeing mine, have been repulsed. But in some cases, all it took was 15 minutes for them to start saying, "well he is kind of cute" instead of "ew, omg, why would you have a pet rat". I have a lot of family members that grew up with rats in their basements and were terrified of mine but who have since changed their minds seeing how affectionate and just... amazing they can be. Mine is, hands down, the best companion animal I have ever had... I am so grateful I stepped into the world of rats. I hope, once I am through vet school, I can do more for rats like Drake.

He was a little sweetheart. I miss him.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Cargo (Sep 5, 2008)

That's so painfully tragic. Poor Drake- even 'animal lovers' can be so prejudiced.


----------

